# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits > [Hack] 💎-dark battlefield 2042 cheat-💎esp|aimbot|op misc features! Cheap! Fast delivery

## treykus

*DARK BATTLEFIELD 2042*

*SUPPORTS ALL GAME MODES!!*
DISCORD: TREYKUS#2222
*FEATURES:
*
FULL RANGE ESP
*- Enemy
- Team
- Target Indicator
- Vis Check 
- Show Names
- Custom Health Bar
- Health Value
- Skeleton (coming soon)
- Custom Box
- View Direction
- Draw Distance*

AIMBOT
*- Custom FOV
- Custom Aim Bone
- Prediction
- Crosshair
- Custom Aim Key
- Custom Distance
- Humanized Smoothing*

MISC
*- 2D radar (coming soon)
- MAGIC BULLET (coming soon)*


PRICING!

 *(BTC/LTC/DOGE/CC WEBSITE PURCHASE)
DAY $10
WEEK $30
MONTH $60

(ALT PAYMENT VENMO/CASHAPP/PAYPAL PURCHASE)
DAY - $15
WEEK - $35
MONTH - $80*

*Requirements:*
- Windows 10 & 11
- Intel & AMD Compatible

*Anticheats:*
- EAC: *UNDETECTED*

 ​CLICK HERE TO BUY NOW!

*WE ARE NO LONGER USING DISCORD - WE CREATED OUR OWN DISCORD ALTERNATIVE - YOU CAN USE THIS FOR 24/7 ALT PAY/SUPPORT/& COMMUNITY CHAT! JUST GO TO OUR SITE AND CLICK THIS TO REGISTER:
*
website: http://www.citadelcheats.co

----------


## treykus

* BF2042 Updated ( Added Bones Esp and bones selection for the aimbot)*

----------


## Benny1145

Extremely Helpful getting past all issues 

Recommended


EDITED

----------


## 00x77

its not a scam i been using it for over a week now, contact him on discord he will sort you out after your purchase. I had to wait 5hr but all works great.


Would be nice to have it updated tho...

----------


## treykus

Thanks so much <3

----------


## Maschine

I purchased and never received an email, nothing.

----------

